# Concealed carry on WMA



## turkeyhunter835 (Jun 1, 2012)

Am I alowed to carry my handgun while I am trout fishing if I have my permit


----------



## Luke0927 (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes you are.


----------



## McBeeVee (Jun 1, 2012)

As long as the WMA isn't on Corps Of Engineers managed land.


----------



## Amend2nd (Jun 1, 2012)

Look up the laws and have them on you. Law enforcemnt may not be aware of the laws.

Having the laws on your person may/or may not spare you a hassle in case you encouter a GVt agent.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jun 1, 2012)

Amend2nd said:


> Look up the laws and have them on you. Law enforcemnt may not be aware of the laws.
> 
> Having the laws on your person may/or may not spare you a hassle in case you encouter a GVt agent.



thanks for the replys, this is actually not a bad idea


----------



## Slingblade (Jun 3, 2012)

Also, you don't have to conceal since your license is for "carry"


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jun 3, 2012)

Slingblade said:


> Also, you don't have to conceal since your license is for "carry"



so I will be able to fish with it showing on my side?


----------



## Broncoxlt (Jun 3, 2012)

yep open or concealed


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 3, 2012)

Good advice!

I'm afeered things are going to change radically if the changes are passed.I don't think [my opinion] the changes will benefit hunters much.


----------



## McBeeVee (Jun 6, 2012)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> so I will be able to fish with it showing on my side?



If you carrying openly you don't even have to have a license in Georgia while hunting or fishing..

See O.C.G.A. 16-11-126


> f) Any person with a valid hunting or fishing license on his or her person, or any person not required by law to have a hunting or fishing license, who is engaged in legal hunting, fishing, or sport shooting when the person has the permission of the owner of the land on which the activities are being conducted may have or carry on his or her person a handgun or long gun without a valid weapons carry license while hunting, fishing, or engaging in sport shooting.


----------



## McBeeVee (Jun 6, 2012)

crackerdave said:


> Good advice!
> 
> I'm afeered things are going to change radically if the changes are passed.I don't think [my opinion] the changes will benefit hunters much.



What changes are you "afeered" of? I've been so busy lately I haven't been keeping up with any proposed rule changes.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jun 6, 2012)

McBeeVee said:


> If you carrying openly you don't even have to have a license in Georgia while hunting or fishing..
> 
> See O.C.G.A. 16-11-126



Not sure that applies to WMA land though.  I'll look it up when I get a minute.


----------



## McBeeVee (Jun 6, 2012)

After rereading the laws, I think you might be correct since WMAs were only taken off the offlimits list in 2008 and it expressly says that you must have a GWL. 

This seems like something that needs to be addressed in Atlanta. With the right license (either hunting or fishing, if required) then the state has given permission for one to participate in the specified activity on the property. I see this as no different than me giving someone the right to fish on my property. 

Thanks for catching my mistake cowhornedspike.


----------



## JohnnyWalker (Jun 14, 2012)

Slingblade said:


> Also, you don't have to conceal since your license is for "carry"



Just a little clarification here.  If you are on a WMA during the off-season for hunting you may not carry at all if you do not have a concealed carry permit.
Also if you do not have a hunting permit on the WMA during the hunting season you cannot carry without a concealed carry permit.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for the replys!


----------



## McBeeVee (Jun 15, 2012)

JohnnyWalker said:


> Just a little clarification here.  If you are on a WMA during the off-season for hunting you may not carry at all if you do not have a concealed carry permit.
> Also if you do not have a hunting permit on the WMA during the hunting season you cannot carry without a concealed carry permit.



Georgia does not issue a concealed carry permit. We have a Weapons License. Before that we had a Firearms License.


----------

